# Water Crisis in Pakistan: News and Discussions



## Proudpakistaniguy

very serious crisis which is not on priority list of any political party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> very serious crisis which is not on priority list of any political party



Problem is that for most people Kalabagh dam is the "start and end" of this discussion, when there are multiple other dams that can be built. 

Another problem is that previous govt have focused on coal plants instead of dams, probably because they are quicker to built and can be used as a tool for their popularity contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> very serious crisis which is not on priority list of any political party



The water crises is the same as our loadshedding crises of a few years ago..

20-50 years ago we should have prepared ourselves for the future

But we didn't until loadshedding got so bad that we were forced to take action, today our capacity to make power has increased but we still need to reign in corruption, improve transmission lines, go after defaulter etc but it's atleast under control

*Water is the same
90% of our fresh water runs into the sea because we don't have enough dams, water reservoir or water storage facilities, our pipes are old and leaky and not enough water is carried to places that need it
*
Just like loadshedding it will take a kick in the teeth for us to try and fix the problem

infrastructure and dam projects are underway but we need to be quick and we need more

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## war&peace

Survival for the fittest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

Not Only Danda but khamba required for those who politicies Dam.

*The betrayal of Pakistan's politicians on water issue*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZ1

When there is water in pipw.underground its leaks and cause destruction of road and waste of water. But I dont have any hope for karachi as PPP will rule again


----------



## newb3e

jiye bhutto!!!


----------



## shahbaz baig

AZ1 said:


> When there is water in pipw.underground its leaks and cause destruction of road and waste of water. But I dont have any hope for karachi as PPP will rule again


jis civilized Qoom k dimagh ko istamal krna chahia tha osko tuo pehly hi kachray k dabby mai dal chuky hain..jo Qoom chahti thi pakistaniyat osko lisaniyat ny khatm krdia.. Phir Altaaf Ghaddar Aaya os ne bhi sab ki dekha dekhi lisaniyat ko faroogh diya or hamaray pakistani nazariye ka beraghark kr dia.
Hamain tuo shukar Aada karna chahia tha k hm Azadi k sath reh rahy hain... Baki pakistan mai kon kiya krta hai is mai interfere krny ki jo saza mili wo karachi waly Aaj tak bhokat rahy hain or ek uncvilliced sobay k daro madar per hm ko chorh dia gaya.

Phir bhi hm ziada tar kashmosh rehty hain pakistan ki mohabbat mai.

Agr hamain ezzat di jati or mohtarma fatima jinnah ko elect kiya jata, tuo Aaj pora mulk civilized hota.. Na east pakistan hath se jata Or kashmir bhi Qabliyaat ki biniyaad per liya jata.. Lakin phir bhi andho ki soch rakhny waly or lisaniyat ko poojny waly ye baat kabhi nhi samjhy gain.

I am really disappointed and posting this video very first time on any social media. Having seen the current circumstanc of pakistan.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistan Council of Research in Water Resources (PCRWR) had already issued a warning that the country may run dry by 2025 if the authorities did not take immediate action to pacify the situation.

The construction of dams and barrages by India over River Chenab and River Jhelum in violation of the Indus Basin Treaty created the problem of water shortage for Pakistan which is becoming more and more severe with the passage of time. According to the UNO Report, Pakistan is at the 7th position in the list of countries, which are facing water crisis. Presently, Pakistan has a surface water of 153 MAF and underground water resources of only 24 MAF and Pakistan may face water shortage of 33 MAF during the year, 2025.

The population of Pakistan is increasing at a rate of 3.2%. Presently, we have to feed more the 200 million people and if population increase rate remains the same, then it will be almost double by the year,2025 and hence, the consumption of the underground water will also add to the problem which will be further aggravated due to factors such as global warming and other climate changes.

According to a research study on water resources of Pakistan, approximately water having economic values of $70 billion is being thrown into sea every year due to non-construction of water reservoirs. A water starved country, which has the foreign reserve of only $20 billion, can’t afford throwing water of economic value of $70 billion every year into sea.

Study of Pakistan Counsel of Research on the water resources of Pakistan (PCRWR) revealed that rapid depletion of ground water may soon worsen the water crisis in Pakistan’s major cities, causing a drought-like situation. Such crisis needs to be taken on war footings; otherwise, a large section of Pakistan’s population, especially those living in big cities, will be facing severe shortage of water.

Due to excessive pumping of underground water, the quality of underground water is being contaminated rapidly with heavy metals like Copper, Nickel and Cobalt etc, which are the causes of spread of Hepatitis in the people of Pakistan, especially in those living in big cities.

The problem of water shortage in Pakistan has gained the momentum as our water storage capacity is only for 30 days, and Pakistan has the 4th highest rate of water use in the world. It simply means that water intensity rate – the amount of water in cubic meters used per unit of GDP is the world highest and no country’s economy is more water intensive than that of Pakistan.

As regards the remedial measures needed to overcome this horrible water shortage in Pakistan, steps required to be taken immediately include:

* Preparation of country's water policy;

* Construction of water reservoirs;

* National Action Plan to be formulated for judicious use of available water.

* Reduction in water losses through seepage, leaching and percolation by lining of Canals, Distributaries and Water Channels.

* Controlled over pumping of underground water and over irrigation practices.

* By increasing the water use efficiency of the crops by switching from conventional agriculture to conservative agriculture.

* By adopting water use efficient methods of irrigation like Sprinkler, Basin and Drip irrigation.


----------



## AZ1

shahbaz baig said:


> jis civilized Qoom k dimagh ko istamal krna chahia tha osko tuo pehly hi kachray k dabby mai dal chuky hain..jo Qoom chahti thi pakistaniyat osko lisaniyat ny khatm krdia.. Phir Altaaf Ghaddar Aaya os ne bhi sab ki dekha dekhi lisaniyat ko faroogh diya or hamaray pakistani nazariye ka beraghark kr dia.
> Hamain tuo shukar Aada karna chahia tha k hm Azadi k sath reh rahy hain... Baki pakistan mai kon kiya krta hai is mai interfere krny ki jo saza mili wo karachi waly Aaj tak bhokat rahy hain or ek uncvilliced sobay k daro madar per hm ko chorh dia gaya.
> 
> Phir bhi hm ziada tar kashmosh rehty hain pakistan ki mohabbat mai
> 
> I am really disappointed and posting this video very first time on any social media. Having seen the current circumstanc of pakistan.



Mazay ki baat yeh ke jub naya subah karachi ki baat kartey hie tou PPP waley kehtay ehi sharam ani chaye kis baat ki sharm bhai? Zardari ko nahi ai aur khud ko corruption kartay nahi aye. 

Karachi ka wahid haal Naya subah hie funds direct islamabad sei aye na ke PPP ke pas se hotiye hoiye chillar bachta hie karachi ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan does not Taps into 95% of the water which flows into Pakistani Region it enters Pakistan and then goes into Sea.


We do not refine and reuse waste Sewage water , to clean it to use for City exterior plantation watering so that is also almost 100% more water we have yet to access
Water desalination is used may be to 1% potential

The sea gets 90% Untreated water / sewage mix which falls directly into Karachi Sea area which is why the color of Karachi Sea is *"Dirty Grey" 
*

*"If we correctly use the water resources we can turn whole Sindh / Baluchistan green for *x3* the farming land capacity that exist now in Pakistan"

99% of Baluchistan is not farmed presently *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

No problem if we dont have water.electricity. shelter. Employment.health care.justice.etc

WE GOT METROS AND BUSES TO PHUNDII ALL DAY.. ALL YEAR...
IK BHAR PHIR SHER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*Resolution of water crisis is our highest priority from today: CJP*

ISLAMABAD: *The resolution of water crisis would be our highest priority from now onwards, remarked Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Mian Saqib Nisar on Monday while hearing a case on water scarcity and construction of dams.

During the hearing, Justice Nisar observed that no political parties in the country have water on their agenda, though no issue is as grave as that pertaining to the supply and accessibility of water.*

The case was being heard by a three-member bench headed by the chief justice.

The chief justice also spoke about the recent issue of Kishenga Dam, saying the Neelum River has started drying up as the dam has been constructed on Jhelum, of which Neelum is the largest tributary.

*“It is a water bomb, an issue being considered extremely critical,” the chief justice observed. “What have we done if we cannot [even] ensure supply of water to our children.”*

The CJP also observed that water is a basic need of “the children”, promising he would hear all the cases pertaining to water scarcity and dam construction.

The chief justice said he would hear cases on the water crisis in Karachi on June 9, Lahore on June 10 and then in Islamabad, Peshawar and Quetta.

*Kishenganga project*
The Kishenganga Dam was inaugurated to provide water for a hydropower project, work on which started in 2009. It is one of the projects that India fast-tracked in the volatile state amid frosty ties between the nuclear-armed countries.

Pakistan has opposed some of these projects, saying they violate a World Bank-mediated treaty on the sharing of the Indus River and its tributaries upon which 80% of its irrigated agriculture depends.

The Kishanganga project was delayed for several years as Pakistan dragged India to the International Court of Arbitration, which ruled in India's favour in 2013. India has said the hydropower projects under way in Jammu and Kashmir are "run-of-the-river" schemes that use the river's flow and elevation to generate electricity rather than large reservoirs, and do not contravene the treaty.


----------



## shahbaz baig

i wonder pakistan right now suffering badly from water crises. What if india does not consider pakistan's concerns ?

India left no choice for us. So
Piyasy marny sy behtar hai maar kr marna.. Lakin jb jang shuro krna tuo bata dena waha akar shamil hona chaho ga. Tmhain kia maloom kitna sakoon milta hai ye soch kr k pakistan k lia marna hai. Wesy tuo election k baad aahi rha hon. Kuch hisab kitaab baki hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

This is a collective problem blaming PPP only is not going to resolve the water shortage issue. PPP should be only blamed for tanker mafia stuff. In my opinion building large dam is dangerous and strategically critical. Imagine in case of war if enemy strikes gigantic dam like kalabagh most of the water reserve could deplete in a minutes. instead build multiple smaller 1/4th size of kalabagh adjacent to first of the series of dams to be build this would ensure and have security of mind that not all water reserves could be depleted.


----------



## AZ1

alimobin memon said:


> This is a collective problem blaming PPP only is not going to resolve the water shortage issue. PPP should be only blamed for tanker mafia stuff. In my opinion building large dam is dangerous and strategically critical. Imagine in case of war if enemy strikes gigantic dam like kalabagh most of the water reserve could deplete in a minutes. instead build multiple smaller 1/4th size of kalabagh adjacent to first of the series of dams to be build this would ensure and have security of mind that not all water reserves could be depleted.


 PPP is worse than you think. Huge amount of water just waste because of the leakage in the pipeline underground and that cause roads destruction also but they mever repair it they dont work


----------



## alimobin memon

AZ1 said:


> PPP is worse than you think. Huge amount of water just waste because of the leakage in the pipeline underground and that cause roads destruction also but they mever repair it they dont work


Stop blaming and find solution now, PPP is at fault no doubt but we need solution more than anything now.


----------



## AZ1

alimobin memon said:


> Stop blaming and find solution now, PPP is at fault no doubt but we need solution more than anything now.



Solution is to repair the leak pipeline lets start with the cheapest and quicker one but guess what who will do these.jobs.


----------



## Dubious

*Call to make Indus waters treaty part of foreign policy*
Khaleeq KianiUpdated June 07, 2018







ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan must change its cropping patterns, water usage habits and planning mechanisms, and develop multiple storages and make the 1960 Indus Waters Treaty part of an aggressive foreign policy if it intends to avoid a disastrous future.*

This was the crux of a *detailed briefing by retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain to a Senate body on Wednesday.* The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) chairman also criticised the resettlement plan for the Diamer-Bhasha dam prepared by the government led by Gen Pervez Musharraf in 2006, and said that it was causing problems to this day.

Stressing the *importance of the Kalabagh dam, the Wapda chief proposed to give its operations and management to Sindh given the province’s genuine concerns that it would dry out. *He said the country should now* graduate from decades-old planning processes, time-consuming approval processes and execution of projects through innovative financing solutions for major development projects.*

Lamenting that *Pakistan had become hostage to a group of five international consulting firms,* Mr Hussain said a professional organisation like the *National Engineering Services of Pakistan (Nespak) had been reduced to a parking place with more than 921 incompetent and unqualified inductions made on political grounds.*

He said the *capacity and the quality of local companies and consultants had to be enhanced to meet the growing future needs of agriculture, irrigation and energy.*

In his remarks, he observed that *60 per cent of the country’s population was directly engaged in agriculture and livestock and despite being named in the 15 most water scarce countries *— with a per capita availability of about 903 cubic metres — *Pakistan had one of the most water intensive agricultural sectors in the world.* He said* the country had the fourth highest rate of water use internationally. *The chairman said that *90pc of the country’s water was used in agriculture and the matter must be taken up in the Council of Common Interests to figure out a way to reduce water usage for irrigation and domestic use.*

He said *Pakistan had a total of 155 dams compared to the 5,102 in India. *Pakistan can *only store water for 30 days compared to the 170 days’ capacity of India*. Pakistan needs to* narrow the gap between the growing population and its needs and the number and capacity of water reservoirs. *There is need to reduce the cultivation of sugarcane and other water intensive crops.

The Wapda chief said the *population is set to grow by 50 per cent to 312 million by 2050, *which would *push demand for water* considerably. Therefore, the country is *destined for disaster unless it changes its planning, practices and governance methods quickly.*

For this, he said parliamentarians and political leaders must play a major role. He said about *12 million acre feet (MAF) of water could easily be conserved through efficient use,* another *11MAF could be saved by provinces through better managing the demand.* A further *12MAF could be saved through lining of canals, and 35MAF could be made available through construction of dams.*

He said Wapda was working on adding* one MAF storage by 2023 *through small dams while about *9MAF storage would become available by 2030* on the completion of the *Diamer-Bhasha, Mohmand, Kurram Tangi and Chiniot dams. *Plans were also underway for the *development of Kalabagh, Shyok, Dudhial, Akhori, Skardu and Rohtas dams to provide additional storage of another 25MAF by 2050.*

The three-phased development plan would need a *cumulative financing of Rs5 trillion in more than three decades*. With public sector financing of 30pc, the remaining funds could be arranged through public-private partnerships and commercial arrangements, he said.

Responding to questions from senators, the *Wapda chairman said Sindh had some genuine concerns over the Kalabagh Dam, which is otherwise technically a sound project, and on which construction could begin in a day* — realizing enormous benefits.

He said maximum river flows were available over three months and *more than 25MAF water went down the sea excluding the 8.6MAF allocated for downstream Kotri for environmental needs.* This meant water downstream kotri could be maintained round the year with the Kalabagh dam instead of just for a few weeks.

Responding to another question, he said *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s (KP) objections over the Kalabagh dam were not valid because the dam’s objectionable height had been reduced by 10 feet* while now under *construction Mohmand dam would completely alleviate any dangers of flooding in the Peshawar and Nowshera valleys*. He said it was for the political leadership to create a consensus on the project.

Mr Muzammil said they were *facing problems over the Bhasha dam due to KP and Gilgit-Baltistan (GB) not cooperating and despite a land acquisition worth Rs80 billion*, authorities have been unable to start the project. The *land owners were also creating problems*, as he added that *about a dozen people have lost their lives due to firing on land on the boundaries of KP and GB.*

Talking about the Indus Cascade, he termed it the most precious asset of the country. He said that the Indus enters Pakistan at an altitude of 8430 feet and gives us a drop of 7030 feet till Kalabagh at an altitude of 1400 feet giving us multiple sites along the stretach for building reservoirs and run-of-the-river projects.

He said due to the* contentions between Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Board (PEDO) and the federally-run, Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO), Chitral was not getting the required power supply, getting only seven megawatts of electricity from a plant of 36 megawatts*.

_Published in Dawn, June 7th, 2018

https://www.dawn.com/news/1412565_

What should HAVE been done by was making treatment plants and using treated water in the fields instead of wasting 90% of it on agriculture!!!

Blaming one another...picking on 1-2 provinces when even Pubjab and Balochistan are equally dry! Ask the farmers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004654091585376261


----------



## Dubious

*Water crisis: Why is Pakistan running dry?*
Pakistan could "run dry" by 2025 as its water shortage is reaching an alarming level. The authorities remain negligent about the crisis that's posing a serious threat to the country's stability, reports Shah Meer Baloch.

According to a *recent report by the International Monetary Fund (IMF)*, Pakistan *ranks third in the world among countries facing acute water shortage. *Reports by the *United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and the Pakistan Council of Research in Water Resources (PCRWR) also warn the authorities that the South Asian country will reach absolute water scarcity by 2025.*

"*No person* in Pakistan, whether from the north with its more than 5,000 glaciers, or from the south with its 'hyper deserts,'* will be immune to this [scarcity]*," said Neil Buhne, UN humanitarian coordinator for Pakistan.

Researchers predict that *Pakistan is on its way to becoming the most water-stressed country in the region by the year 2040.*

It is *not the first time that development and research organizations have alerted Pakistani authorities about an impending crisis, which some analysts say poses a bigger threat to the country than terrorism.*

*In 2016, PCRWR reported that Pakistan touched the "water stress line" in 1990 and crossed the "water scarcity line" in 2005.* If this situation persists, *Pakistan is likely to face an acute water shortage or a drought-like situation in the near future,* according to PCRWR, which is affiliated to the South Asian country's Ministry of Science and Technology.

A water-intensive country
Pakistan has the *world's fourth-highest rate of water use.* Its water intensity rate — *the amount of water, in cubic meters, used per unit of GDP — is the world's highest.* This suggests that no country's economy is more water-intensive than Pakistan's.

According to the IMF,* Pakistan's per capita annual water availability is 1,017 cubic meter*s — perilously close to the scarcity threshold of 1,000 cubic meters. *Back in 2009, Pakistan's water availability was about 1,500 cubic meters.*

The *bulk of Pakistan's farmland is irrigated through a canal system, but the IMF says in a report that canal water is vastly underpriced, recovering only a quarter of annual operating and maintenance costs. Meanwhile, agriculture, which consumes almost all annual available surface water, is largely untaxed.*

Experts say that *population growth and urbanization are the main reasons behind the crisis*. The issue has also been* exacerbated by climate change, poor water management and a lack of political will to deal with the crisis.*

"Pakistan is approaching the scarcity threshold for water. *What is even more disturbing is that groundwater supplies — the last resort of water supply — are being rapidly depleted.* And worst of all is that the *authorities have given no indication that they plan to do anything about any of this*," Michael Kugelman, South Asia expert at the Washington-based Woodrow Wilson Center, told DW in a 2015 interview.

Qazi Talhat, a secretary at the Ministry of Water Resources, told DW the situation is "scary" for Pakistan.

Water scarcity is also triggering security conflicts in the country. Experts say the economic impact of the water crisis is immense, and the people are fighting for resources.

Climate change

*Water scarcity in Pakistan has been accompanied by rising temperatures*. In May, at least 65 people died from heatstroke in the southern city of Karachi. In 2015, at least 1,200 people died during a spate of extremely hot weather.

"*Heat waves and droughts in Pakistan are a result of climate change*," Mian Ahmed Naeem Salik, an environmental expert and research fellow at the Institute of Strategic Studies in Islamabad, told DW.

"The monsoon season has become erratic in the past few years. *The winter season has shrunk from four to two months in many parts of the country. *On top of it, *Pakistan cannot save floodwater due to a scarcity of dams,*" Salik said. "*At the time of Pakistan's birth in 1947, forests accounted for about 5 percent of the nation's area, but they have now dropped to only 2 percent.* *Pakistan must invest in building water reservoirs and plant more trees*," he added.

Water politics

The *Tarbela and Mangla dams, *the country's two major water reservoirs, *reached their "dead" levels last week,* according to media reports. The news sparked a debate on social media over the* inaction of authorities in the face of this crisis.*

"We have* only two big reservoirs and we can save water only for 30 days. India can store water for 190 days whereas the US can do it for 900 days*," Muhammad Khalid Rana, a spokesman for the Indus River System Authority (IRSA), told DW.

"*Pakistan receives around 145 million acre feet of water every year but can only save 13.7 million acre feet.* Pakistan *needs 40 million acre feet of water but 29 million acre feet of our floodwater is wasted because we have few dams.* *New Delhi raised this issue with international bodies, arguing that it should be allowed to use the western rivers because Pakistan can't use them properly*," Rana said.

In 1960, the World Bank brokered the Indus Water Treaty (IWT) that gives Pakistan exclusive rights to use the region's western rivers — Indus, Jhelum and Chenaub — while India has the authority over three eastern rivers.

The Pakistani government says New Delhi is not fulfilling its responsibilities under the IWT as it voices concerns over India's construction of new dams. New Delhi is building the Kishangaga hydroelectric plant in the north of Bandipore in India-administered Jammu and Kashmir region. In May, Islamabad approached the World Bank complaining that India violated the IWT by building the dam on a Jehlum River basin, which it lays claim on.

Kugelman says that the *Pakistani authorities need to step up efforts to overcome the water crisis, which is partly man-made. *"First of all, *Pakistan's leaders and stakeholders need to take ownership of this challenge and declare their intention to tackle it. Simply blaming previous governments, or blaming India, for the crisis won't solve anything. Next, the government needs to institute a major paradigm shift that promotes more judicious use of water,*" Kugelman emphasized.

Wastage of water

Apart from the water storage issue, experts say *that water wastage is also a big issue in the country.* Abid Suleri, executive director of the Islamabad-based Sustainable Development Policy Institute, says the mismanagement takes place at many levels.

As the water crisis worsens in Pakistan, foreign diplomats and activists have taken to social media, urging people to save water.

*"Using a bucket to save water while washing my car! *#P*akistan ranks third amongst countries facing water shortage. *One *major reason is excessive use.* *100 liters wasted washing a car with running tap water.* Many ways to #SaveWater in our daily life! #SaveWaterforPak," *Martin Kobler, German ambassador to Pakistan, wrote on Twitter.*

In April, former PM Shahid Khaqan Abbasi announced Pakistan's first National Water Policy, promising consolidated efforts to tackle the water crisis.

But *experts are skeptical about the authorities will to deal with the issue. *The country will hold general elections on July 25 and there is an interim government currently in place. *Water crisis is a priority neither for the caretaker government nor for the political parties contesting the polls.*

http://www.dw.com/en/water-crisis-why-is-pakistan-running-dry/a-44110280


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*People in power responsible for water crisis: CJP*

People in power are responsible for water crisis as they only ask for vote and do not provide basic necessities to the public, remarked Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Saqib Nisar on Thursday.

While hearing a suo motu notice on water crisis, the chief justice observed that government did not do anything during the last two years to ensure steady supply of water.

He questioned the government’s performance and asked if they prioritised water crisis and arrange for any funds to fill the gaps.

The chief justice observed that water along with minerals worth billions was being wasted in the country. “I feel like begging for charity to construct dams and pay off debt,” he said while expressing anger on the matter.

The additional attorney general, who was present at the hearing, spoke about water crisis in Islamabad, saying the federal capital needed 120 million gallons of water but was being supplied less than half its demand – 58.7 million gallons.

He said the rural areas on the other hand were not receiving water at all.

To this, the chief justice said that after Karachi, Islamabad was in need of tankers.

Moreover, the top judge remarked that water was not flowing into Simly Dam due to failed policies.

Also present at the hearing, the officials of Metropolitan Corporation Islamabad said no money was spent on water supply schemes after 1960. They further said that there was no choice but to channel water from Tarbela Dam.

The chief justice observed that practical steps were needed to solve the water crisis.

He therefore sought recommendations on water policy within 10 days and adjourned the hearing. 

https://www.geo.tv/latest/198355-people-in-power-responsible-for-water-crisis-cjp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MH65

Here is hussain haqqani playing ball-boy to indians against kalabagh dam





who was that politician who stated that if KBD is built then the punjabis will steal all our electricity from the river?


----------



## Dubious

Use of tube wells causing water shortage in Islamabad: CJP

ISLAMABAD: *The owners of tube wells are acquiring water for free and selling to residents of the federal capital, which is causing the shortage,* remarked Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Saqib Nisar on Friday.

During the hearing on suo motu notice over water scarcity ,*eight alleged owners of tube wells, additional attorney general and officials from the Metropolitan Corporation Islamabad were present in the court*.

One of the suspects, *Zamrud Khan, told the court he did not own one but said the entire Cantonment was full of tube wells as the area was faced with sever water crisis.*

He requested the *court to issue orders for supply of water through alternate sources before the tube wells are closed down as Cantonment Board and Capital Development Authority were not cooperating with each other over the issue.*

To this, the chief justice remarked that water shortage was mainly being caused by the owners of tube wells.

A representative of Metropolitan Corporation Islamabad, who was present in the court, said they would *impose taxes on the use of tube wells.*

*When asked how many days the authority would take to levy the tax, the representative sought 15 days.*

The chief justice sought details on tube wells from CDA, Cantonment Board and Metropolitan Corporation Islamabad. He also ordered reply on the issue from the executive office of Rawalpindi Cantonment Board and managing director of Water and Sanitation Authority within 10 days.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/198487-use-of-tube-wells-causing-water-shortage-in-islamabad-cjp


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004654091585376261


The structure is so beautiful.


----------



## Sugarcane

The people who are against building dams must be treated same as terrorists, in fact even worse because a terrorists can kill people in thousands at max but depriving people from water have put millions of lives at stake.


----------



## S.R.H. Hashmi

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> *Resolution of water crisis is our highest priority from today: CJP*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: *The resolution of water crisis would be our highest priority from now onwards, remarked Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Mian Saqib Nisar on Monday while hearing a case on water scarcity and construction of dams.
> 
> During the hearing, Justice Nisar observed that no political parties in the country have water on their agenda, though no issue is as grave as that pertaining to the supply and accessibility of water.*
> 
> The case was being heard by a three-member bench headed by the chief justice.
> 
> The chief justice also spoke about the recent issue of Kishenga Dam, saying the Neelum River has started drying up as the dam has been constructed on Jhelum, of which Neelum is the largest tributary.
> 
> *“It is a water bomb, an issue being considered extremely critical,” the chief justice observed. “What have we done if we cannot [even] ensure supply of water to our children.”*
> 
> The CJP also observed that water is a basic need of “the children”, promising he would hear all the cases pertaining to water scarcity and dam construction.
> 
> The chief justice said he would hear cases on the water crisis in Karachi on June 9, Lahore on June 10 and then in Islamabad, Peshawar and Quetta.
> 
> *Kishenganga project*
> The Kishenganga Dam was inaugurated to provide water for a hydropower project, work on which started in 2009. It is one of the projects that India fast-tracked in the volatile state amid frosty ties between the nuclear-armed countries.
> 
> Pakistan has opposed some of these projects, saying they violate a World Bank-mediated treaty on the sharing of the Indus River and its tributaries upon which 80% of its irrigated agriculture depends.
> 
> The Kishanganga project was delayed for several years as Pakistan dragged India to the International Court of Arbitration, which ruled in India's favour in 2013. India has said the hydropower projects under way in Jammu and Kashmir are "run-of-the-river" schemes that use the river's flow and elevation to generate electricity rather than large reservoirs, and do not contravene the treaty.





Proudpakistaniguy said:


> very serious crisis which is not on priority list of any political party



Most of our leaders' priority is to make quick money. As for people, and their problems, they can wait



shahbaz baig said:


> Not Only Danda but khamba required for those who politicies Dam.
> 
> *The betrayal of Pakistan's politicians on water issue*



The comparison of number of dams built in India and Pakistan respectively shows very clearly what a useless lot our leaders have been


----------



## danishwar

S.R.H. Hashmi said:


> Most of our leaders' priority is to make quick money. As for people, and their problems, they can wait
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison of number of dams built in India and Pakistan respectively shows very clearly what a useless lot our leaders have been


both countries are facing water crisis .


----------



## hazzam

LoveIcon said:


> The people who are against building dams must be treated same as terrorists, in fact even worse because a terrorists can kill people in thousands at max but depriving people from water have put millions of lives at stake.


good suggestion .


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

The more important issue is to improve the efficiency of water usage!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> The more important issue is to improve the efficiency of water usage!



yes judicious use of water is must .


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistan to adopt UN Decade of Action for water sector 

ISLAMABAD: Facing a grim water situation, Pakistan plans to adopt the United Nations’ Decade (2018-28) of Action: Water for Sustainable Development programme envisaging integrated water resources management including seawater treatment for Karachi, Gwadar, Pasni, Jiwani, Keti Bandar and other coastal areas.

This was the crux of a consultative session attended by local and international consultants and representatives of the federal and provincial governments and companies, arranged by the Planning Commission as part of its efforts to implement the country’s first National Water Policy recently approved by the Council of Common Interests (CCI).

The conference was told that Pakistan was a water-scarce country and its availability was likely to further reduce and make it more vulnerable on supply side due to upstream water use by India, Afghanistan and China. Moreover, Pakistan’s water scarcity will increase due to climate change and enhanced demand due to urbanisation, industrial development, population increase, changes in life patterns and food consumption patterns, increased GDP and higher irrigation requirements due to global warming.

The session was told that groundwater aquifers, due to unsustainable withdrawal of water, had dangerously declined in Quetta and Lahore while out of 43 canal command areas, 37 had shown drastic decrease in groundwater level, with alarming consequences.



Groundwater quality has been deteriorating due to excessive mining, causing aquifer mixing of saline water and pollutants, including heavy metals like arsenic, lead and fluoride, while surface and ground water are also contaminated by pathogens due to mixing of sewerage and industrial wastewater contamination.

The conference noted that water borne-diseases generally included conventional diseases like malaria and typhoid, but now hepatitis was also increasing as reported from the districts of Gujranwala and Bahawalnagar, Rivers of Ravi, Sutluj, Malir and Lyari are now filled with sewage whereas Islamabad’s fresh water streams are now causing health hazards. Likewise, the greater Karachi area has damaged aqua life and water quality in the coastal areas.

The session recognised that the cosmopolitan city of Karachi and the emerging commercial hub of Gwadar required seawater treatment to meet their growing water demands for which innovative models should be devised for financial sustainability of the system.

It noted that solar desalination was highly suitable option for Keti Bandar, Thatta and Badin in Sindh and Ormara, Pasni and Jiwani in Balochistan and suggested that measures should be adopted to promote this technology in these areas.

_Published in Dawn, June 21st, 2018_


----------



## Indus Priest King

Most of Pakistan's water usage comes from underground, not rivers. Most people don't know this. The reason for the "shortage" is because we refused to use condoms in the 80s and 90s and our population ballooned. What were you all expecting?

The way to solve the water crisis is to wrap up your **** and stop having so many kids. Problem solved.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

NO,the best way to limit population growth is develop economy.

The fast population growth happenned in AFRICA,where child death rate is also the highest!

Poor family have more kids to make sure some of them will survive and grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Priest King

How can the economy grow when you have a skewed population pyramid? Ideally the majority of the population should be between 18 to 60...working class. When you have a huge youth or elderly population, your economy gets burdened.

The water problems are 100% because of the population boom. Our population is simply too high. Ideally Pakistan should be around 90,000,000 to 120,000,000. Nothing more.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

If you have high technology, which previously required 100 tons of water for irrigation, now 10 tons of water is enough, through the root drip irrigation technology.


----------



## doorstar

*Pakistan will be destroyed if it depends on India: Shehbaz Sharif*

*https://www.geo.tv/latest/200751-pakistan-will-be-destroyed-if-it-depends-on-india-shehbaz-sharif*


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

This is common sense,divide and separate and finally swollow pakistan is the national policy of indian gov.


doorster said:


> *Pakistan will be destroyed if it depends on India: Shehbaz Sharif*
> 
> *https://www.geo.tv/latest/200751-pakistan-will-be-destroyed-if-it-depends-on-india-shehbaz-sharif*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Tariq

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## bafxet

Thanks finally this nation has awakened from the deep sleep, better late than never. Not one or two or three successive Govt have failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011373902147342336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Indus Priest King said:


> Most of Pakistan's water usage comes from underground, not rivers. Most people don't know this. The reason for the "shortage" is because we refused to use condoms in the 80s and 90s and our population ballooned. What were you all expecting?
> 
> The way to solve the water crisis is to wrap up your **** and stop having so many kids. Problem solved.



I Blame RAW ¿


----------



## hazzam

RoadRunner401 said:


> I Blame RAW ¿



add one pinch of yahud o nasara ...


----------



## Ali Tariq

*Diameer Bhasha Dam and Mohmand Dam Fundraising by Supreme Court Mian Saqib Nisar Donating Rs 10 Lac*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Tariq

*مسلح افواج کا ڈیموں کی تعمیر میں بڑھ چڑھ کر حصہ لینے کا اعلان







راولپنڈی: (دنیا نیوز) تینوں مسلح افواج کے جوان اور افسر اپنی تنخواہ میں سے دیامیر بھاشا ڈیم اور مہمند ڈیم کی تعمیر میں حصہ ڈالیں گے۔



پاک فوج کے شعبہ تعلقاتِ عامہ (آئی ایس پی آر) کے مطابق پاکستان کی تینوں مسلح افواج نے ملک میں ڈیموں کی تعمیر کیلئے بڑھ چڑھ کر حصہ لینے کا اعلان کیا ہے۔




Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor

✔@OfficialDGISPR
https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1016284789320675328

Pakistan Armed Forces contributing to Diamer-Basha & Mohmand Dam Fund. Officers of Pak Army, Navy and Air Force will contribute their 2 days’ pay while soldiers one day’s pay to the announced fund for this national cause. #DamsForPakistan





4:35 PM - Jul 9, 2018


3,948

2,659 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


آئی ایس پی آر کے مطابق بری فوج، نیوی اور ایئر فورس کے جوان اپنی ایک دن کی تنخواہ جبکہ تینوں مسلح افواج کے افسران اپنی دو دن کی تنخواہ دیامیر بھاشا ڈیم اور مہمند ڈیم کی تعمیر کیلئے دیں گے۔ پاک آرمی کے افسر اور جوان ڈیموں کی تعمیر کیلئے قائم اکاؤنٹ میں یہ رقم جمع کرائیں گے۔


*


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

The Pakistani army is the anchor of stability in Pakistan. As a Chinese, I hope that the Pakistani army will become stronger and stronger, because the stronger Pakistan is, the stronger the China-Pakistan alliance will be.

I sincerely hope that the Pakistani army and economy will become stronger and stronger.
A strong military can protect the interests of the Pakistani people, and a strong Pakistani economy will provide material resources for the military and the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syed_yusuf

What happened to dasu dam ?


----------



## Sanwal Abbasi

Every year, flood relief and heavy rain in the rainy season, when it comes to large floods, it flows the villages of flooded villages, stormy waves swallowing houses including houses, every year, precious water causes a flood and Johnny vomiting is born after the loss of harmony. If water is a store in the dams, it can not only get energy, but it can be useful for our canal system 
Sadly, a ruler did not pay attention to the dams, and today we face a severe energy crisis. Even if small dams have been made, then the energy crisis has to be done. It is clear that the Kalabagh dam is hidden in the last one, the name of patriotism, and the non-enemy, who listens to themselves, on the same page, identify the origin of anything Yes, it is important to study the mindset of his opponents to know the truth of the Kalabagh dam, Those who are not exposed to their lives, but in the so-called thought of the coming generations, they have waist on making their lives uncontrollable, Black Bagh Dam is a solution and fact that it needs to be constructed temporary Excluding this permanent contribution can be found 
In the past, there were no more colony residents living in the inner areas, water was scarce, official water was available in the morning, afternoon and evening.
At the time, the underground water level was more than thirty feet and water after the thirty feet excavation came out. As the time passed, a residential colony was formed, and water remained unstable, and now it is known that the use of daily water and lack of water is still used to be unhealthy. Home cleaning process continues till evening. On the other hand, heavy machines cause heavy waste of service stations, its pressure is so high that its use of unhealthy cannot be stopped at any time.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

syed_yusuf said:


> What happened to dasu dam ?



https://dailytimes.com.pk/263756/dasu-dam-still-in-limbo-due-to-hitches-in-acquisition-of-land/


----------



## R2D2

Punjab is the granary of Pakistan and if it dries up due to Indian Dams on Jhelum and Chenab then the whole country will face very serious consequences. 

Climate change is already a reality. People will be forced to migrate and there are no places to go. Already the west is sending back refugees from Africa, Arab World and Afghanistan.

It had been rightly predicted that the next wars will be over water. India has got us by the jugular vein and is squeezing the life out of the country.

We should bomb the Indian Dams in Kashmir whenever there is an opportunity. Sliding Barrel Bombs were used by the British in WWII on German Dams successfully and Torpedoes can also be used. Dam experts can give inputs on vulnerable spots in Dams.

https://yesterday.uktv.co.uk/blogs/article/bouncing-bombs/


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

If Pakistan is to become a middle income country in next decades or so they will HAVE to build kalabagg dam. The souther barren land in south of punjab and most of Balochistan cannot produce without this dam. Most of the poverty in Pakistan is in central Pakistan because of desert and semi desert conditions which can only be improved by a dam that holds 10 cubic meters of water. No politician will tell you the honest truth or potential of this project. This project alone gives 4500 MW of electricity, provides year round water to most poverty stricken part of that country and holds critical supply of water. Not to mention protect people and property from floods. Now find reasons why you can't do it...


----------



## baapu

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> very serious crisis which is not on priority list of any political party


Because the people of Pakistan have no concept of paying for water. Install water meters on all consumers of water ( including agricultural users ) and crisis will be over. use the funds to fix the infrastructure of water , canals dams etc.

* -- *


----------



## jupiter2007

We need a new Water conservation policy.

Government must take these steps to implement this policy.


Media (Print media, TV/Radio, Social media) campaign to conserve water.
New technology for gray and black water treatment plant.
Work on Water reservoirs and rain harvesting system.
More than half of the irrigation water is wasted due to poorly managed irrigation system and inadequate water infrastructure.
Money for Bhasha dam should collected and building should start soon.
We also need small water storage dams countrywide on a fast track basis. We have a potential to build 800 small dams/water reservoirs. There is a immediate need to build 100 dams in Punjab, 60 in Sindh, 40 in KPK and 30 in Balochistan.
We can build underground and above ground water reservoirs, reservoirs with floating wetlands can be introduce to prevent water evaporations. Qanat system or canal system can be used to distribute water to remote areas
For the coastal areas in Sindh and Balochistan, Government need to introduce Newest desalination technology.
Karachi needs a mega desalination plant. Also, since Zardari is going to build a new city zulfiqarab in Sindh coastal area, there should also be a desalination plant.


----------



## nana41

newb3e said:


> jiye bhutto!!!


.....and feudalism, and mafia under Zardari?


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053328850300690433


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I never thought situation will get worse even in Punjab like Rawalpindi, People are buying water from water tankers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I never thought situation will get worse even in Punjab like Rawalpindi, People are buying water from water tankers.


It is getting horrible.


----------



## Khatri_pune

is water shortage so bad in Pakistan??? i mean its just October.... what will happen in May?????


----------



## RescueRanger

If people still don't believe there is a serious water crisis in Pakistan, perhaps this will change their minds:


----------



## AZ1

RescueRanger said:


> If people still don't believe there is a serious water crisis in Pakistan, perhaps this will change their minds:
> View attachment 524134
> View attachment 524135


 People will not understand half of the androni sindh population are uneducated and they dont' understand except bhutto zinda hie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsifIjaz

One latest example is the latest report on Nai Gaj dam submitted in the Supreme court.. after completion of the 51% or the funds Sindh government is no longer interested in completing the dam which would save enough water to cultivate over 325,000 acres and supply water to manchar lake thus making it less poisonous. idiots are ruling us coz we elect them based upon their dialect, race and ethnicity.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/4...-make-new-pc-1-for-nai-gaj-dam-within-15-days


----------



## KhalaiMakhlooq

Pakistan has known about their no-water issue. Many many people and organisations have documented this issue the world over, there are academic papers and journals and studies concluding on this matter dating back to the 1960's. They knew the state of affairs of the water situation then. 

You can tell how much water a country will need for the next 50-100 years and plan accordingly, even mitigating for climate change. It's done in Europe, we plan and control water security as a critical national infrastructure. It's better controlled than cash through water policy. This is not a global climate problem, we are fine and so are most countries around the world. 

Pakistan Council of Research in Water Resources said if Pakistan's government does not take action now, the country will run out of water by 2025. That's in 6 years time.

The problem with threatening a vital life-sustaining resource is this puts an enormous stress on everything from health, social security, industry, defence, farming, transport, food supply to the economy, essentially crippling the whole country. You can't run a local petrol pump without water or even cook food. 

We can see from history, for example in pre-WW2 Germany, that in times of great national stress there is a huge social unrest causing a division of society into two types, 1. ultra-liberal and 2. ultra-conservative. The tensions between the two types leads to social breakdown, violent extremism and full-blown war. Pakistan's circumstances are not far off.

*Why has Pakistan waited to see with their eyes the rivers empty before talking about the issue? You had over 50 years.*

A few years ago a white tourist once went to Pakistan and when he came back he said "Now I know God exists, there is no other explanation that country still runs".

I guess, the currency of faith in God even runs out when you can't buy water with it.


----------



## punit

r2t2 said:


> Punjab is the granary of Pakistan and if it dries up due to Indian Dams on Jhelum and Chenab then the whole country will face very serious consequences.
> 
> Climate change is already a reality. People will be forced to migrate and there are no places to go. Already the west is sending back refugees from Africa, Arab World and Afghanistan.
> 
> It had been rightly predicted that the next wars will be over water. India has got us by the jugular vein and is squeezing the life out of the country.
> 
> We should bomb the Indian Dams in Kashmir whenever there is an opportunity. Sliding Barrel Bombs were used by the British in WWII on German Dams successfully and Torpedoes can also be used. Dam experts can give inputs on vulnerable spots in Dams.
> 
> https://yesterday.uktv.co.uk/blogs/article/bouncing-bombs/


Excellent way to solve water issue.

Dams are not magic bullet for pakistan or india..
1. Conservation of water is most important.
2. Make rain water harvesting mandatory in all high rise building.
3. Desalination plants on sea cost.
4. Shift to low water consumption crops.. sugar cane are worst. 
5. More trees 
6. Charge for water consumption. Each penny each drop..


----------



## Comet

punit said:


> Dams are not magic bullet for Pakistan or india..
> 1. Conservation of water is most important.
> 2. Make rain water harvesting mandatory in all high rise building.
> 3. Desalination plants on sea cost.
> 4. Shift to low water consumption crops.. sugar cane are worst.
> 5. More trees
> 6. Charge for water consumption. Each penny each drop..



Very good points.
Just increasing water reservoir won't be enough. We (as humans around the globe) should learn to save water


----------



## BATMAN

RescueRanger said:


> If people still don't believe there is a serious water crisis in Pakistan, perhaps this will change their minds:
> View attachment 524134
> View attachment 524135



Forget the people, why is criminal govt. hiding facts from people?


----------



## Paul2

> 4. Shift to low water consumption crops.. sugar cane are worst.

That's are way more complex. Water waste in agriculture is a huge problem with many, many sides

Canal lining, followed putting all water into piping
Steady reduction of open irrigation methods as such
Putting water for human consumption into pipes
Limiting sugar cane and cotton cultivation
Water fixation measures like afforestation programmes
Agricultural runoff management - preventing water contamination


----------



## sadraus

wasa water ka issue bartyea hi ja ra ha. huma new technologies ki help lani cheyea tha ka as thara ka issue say bacha ga sakyea


----------



## CrazyZ

Most important thing is that water needs to be metered and taxed. People will not conserve anything if it's free. The revenue should be invested in modern low pressure irrigation systems, dams, waste water recycling, and desalination. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

shamefully this is homescreen thread. 

people discuss Pickel extensively and divorces. 

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Sarosh Ibrahim

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> very serious crisis which is not on priority list of any political party


It is so crucial we talk about this at a political level!


----------

